# Crufts 2011



## Sideribus (May 26, 2010)

Im not competing but going to do my nosy lol 

anyone else going on Toys day? x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Possibly - Maisies not qualified so she wont be going, but hoping to go myself if I can afford to!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I will be there showing Bentley


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be there!! 

X


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe  depends if my friend who I'm birthing partner has had their baby or not


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

I'll be there with some pugs, a chihuahua and a basenji  We also have a lab qualified but we're not taking her.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

yes yes yes


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Eeeee I'm going, its going to be my first year exhibiting there. I have qualified both perry and lollipop


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Eeeee I'm going, its going to be my first year exhibiting there. I have qualified both perry and lollipop


That is so exciting! :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lou if I can come I promise to come with sick bags for you


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha I will need about 10 sick bags, I'm not expecting them to be placed tho! I'm just thrilled to have qualified them


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done Louise
I don't know what too do all mine are qualified but i found it very tiring so i was thinking of just flying over too watch!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh you have to bring Alfie!! I never get to see him in action  x


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes I agree it is very tiring, I went last year just to watch and do some shopping, was very tired after. Not 100% sure if I'll go next year, depends how busy it'll be at college.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Saoirse take Alfie because if my friend has her baby early I'll come and I wanna see him!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL Louise and Sarah i will think about it my friend isn't going who i would normally travel with and i just don't want too travel on my own (even the hubby doesn't want too go  )


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm going - only missed 1 in the last 30 years lol and that was cos I was giving birth (I know not very well planned!!!)
I've got a few qualified but may only take Taz and Theo might give Brad a miss this time and bring him out the following year in veteran


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll be going but not with Red, maybe next year we get to qualify, still I can enjoy myself shopping and watching you guys


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

dawn I will be surprised if u don't qualify him at bcc or lka


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Be prepared to be surprised lol, I don't stand a chance but will do my best..


----------



## Sideribus (May 26, 2010)

congrats to all those competing, how exciting!

Im hoping to go for a nosy but my OH is moaning as Ill be about 5mths pregnant and he's a worrier lol


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw tell him to get a grip lol, if you whelp early - there's loads of experienced breeders there  I was at shows with only a few days to go lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha I was gonna say 5 months in march makes you vvv early mow and tell your oh you're pregnant not sick!!! Hah does my held in I had mine at 33 weeks and was out and about the day before


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to go along on the Sunday, it'll be my first ever Crufts so quite excited.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Booked the flights and hotel just few days ago, sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay  how exciting. I booked it off work today! And have done the entry's started to get scared now eeek! X


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

How exciting Louise, I hope your Chi's do fantastic


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't go my friends baby is due 11th march so have to keep everything free as I'm standby birthday partner lol not happy

BUT I will watch on tv and aiga can you get lots of pics please!! I'm so jealous


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats a shame Sarah 

i need to get organised and do my entry and book my hotel lol, looking forward to it tho hopefully wont be as scary as last year lol


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm going to watch and learn


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm gutted Chloe I told her today I thought it was really inconvenient of her well she had her last early so if she does then I'll bring abi and well come!! I wanna go shopping and stalk some dogs lol


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

So do most people just go to the part with the stalls etc. or do people book tickets to watch the actual judging? It's quite alot of money to do both...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its one general ticket to get in to watch the breed judging, discover dogs and the shopping etc, unless u want to go to the Best In Show on the sunday evening which they sell extra tickets for ... they sell extra tickets for the obedience too


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd only go for the chis haha and the shopping!!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Aah ok thanks! I've never been before and was a bit confused by the information, it's wasn't clear what the standard ticket covered, but if you get to watch the judging for the Toy group as well as look at all the stalls then that's fab!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

jesshan said:


> Aw tell him to get a grip lol, if you whelp early - there's loads of experienced breeders there  I was at shows with only a few days to go lol



LOL Jesshan! Yes I think she would be in good hands with you gals.

Good luck to all who are entering! Bring home the ribbons girls! Crufts sounds like quite a big thing, is it comparable to our Westminster?


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Lin said:


> Crufts sounds like quite a big thing, is it comparable to our Westminster?


I don't know much about your Winchester show so can't make a comparison, but Crufts is a hugely pretigious show that has been running since the 1890's. It's shown on national TV every year and can be hugely influential as whichever Breed eventually wins Best In Show often ends up experiencing a massive rise in popularity in the UK.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Crufts dog show in (England?)

Ive heard of it, but my chi isnt show fit

hes overweight, and his ears havent stood up yet, and I dont have his papers to show hes purebred, but he is


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

RosieC said:


> I don't know much about your Winchester show so can't make a comparison, but Crufts is a hugely pretigious show that has been running since the 1890's. It's shown on national TV every year and can be hugely influential as whichever Breed eventually wins Best In Show often ends up experiencing a massive rise in popularity in the UK.


It is similar to Westminster but BIGGER. LOL - is Westminster an invitational? For Crufts you have to qualify for it to enter which means you have to have won something at the championship shows the year prior to Crufts.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Have you done your entry's yet Denise? Are you bring the sexy brad? xxx


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

OOh I can't wait for crufts! (Watching only obviously).

I really need to get organised this year. I went on the Toy and Utility Day last year and I did'nt end up seeing any of the best of breeds of the toys, (and I could have had a cry about not seeing the chihuahuas ) 

When the best of breed is judged, does that happen in the main hall on the green carpets? or in the arena? (I managed to see the dalmations last year but that was about all)

I will have to get the inside info from those of you who are competing chihuahuas what time they are being judged. It will be nice to see some chi-people dogs in action!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Its all on the website, I think.... Chihuahuas are in hall 5 and judging is at 8.30 or 9am?


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Uh oh  I have like zero chance of convincing my boyfriend to drive me to Birmingham for that time. I may have to get up at like 5 and get the train on my lonsome!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah it starts at 9 am but the breed judging goes on for most of the day the longcoats are normally in ring 27, hall 5 (or at least they have been the last 5 years ive been) with the smoothcoat ring 28 next to it


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I have entered Alfie into Crufts still deciding if i will go or not!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Yay hope u come over


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am still deciding it would be lovely too see everyone again!!!

Chloe are you going too come over too the Ulster Chihuahua Club show this year??


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Hope u do, 

Not sure I'm either going to do the ulster chi club or Belfast champ most prob the latter as wedding plans are taking over my life atm :/


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

It would be fun to go, too bad trips like that cost a lot of money so I will just check out the live webcast.
Good luck chi people in the show.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well if you do the Belfast i will miss ya i will be on my holiday i don't know why i did this again this year lol its my local show 5 mins away!!

But be warned make sure you wear a warm coat as Belfast is freezing especially in the Kings hall


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah that's a shame

Who do I contact to get a schedule for the ulster chihuahua club


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Whoooo chloe are you coming? I can bring you a copy of mine to ring craft when I get it if you want?
How are you getting there?
X


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

that would be good Louise thanks, not sure just looking into it atm


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Chloe pm Wilma on FB and she will get one sent too you also ask for a boat form too as this will make the cost a little cheaper!

Hope you do decide too come its a lovely show and a lovely venue!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

will do thanks


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chloe you at ring craft tonight? x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah are u


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm bringing red and perry and suzanne is bringing her pup too, by the end of the night we will be craving a pup even more haha xx


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't been to Crufts for many years.
Good luck to all who are going
My mother had the privilege of judging there 3 times, both long & smooth chihuahuas & Bichon Frise


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I maybe going with my mum, but it depends on both our work schedules at the moment. Would like to make it, as I have never been before.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love to go crufts this year, ive also never been!! watch it most years tho!
What day are the chihuahua`s showing and wheres best to purchase a ticket? x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

the Chihuahuas are on the Sunday this year, you can get tickets from Ticket Office | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> the Chihuahuas are on the Sunday this year, you can get tickets from Ticket Office | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


Thanks Chloe, i will have a browse now


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Im going, im soo excited!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Angalla said:


> I haven't been to Crufts for many years.
> Good luck to all who are going
> My mother had the privilege of judging there 3 times, both long & smooth chihuahuas & Bichon Frise


Who's your mother and when did she judge Crufts? I've been going to Crufts for about 25 years or more


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im going with my friend and her mum my friends going on the thusday she will be showing her doberrmans and i will be travelling down on the sat with her mum for toyday on sunday were they will be both showing thier min pins hopfully i can see some of you guys down there and get some pics and stuff need to keep an eye out for yous xxxxx


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

So looking forward to next weekend, going to see a friend show Dandie Dinmont's on Saturday and see the Papillons on Sunday. to all going, enjoy your day :hello1:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just want to say Good Luck to all our beautiful CP chis.....Please keep us posted.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Loving crufts so far... i just love all breeds!!


----------

